# Knob Stick topper



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Trying out a knob stick topper , but depends how it feels in the palm of the hand if i use it or not . The shape looks okay for A knob stick, see how it goes,

It may end up on a hiking pole ? or as designer firewood







Blank with pattern







shaping







side view







" "







side view with drawing checking need for modification before adding detail







" " " " " " " " " " "


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, Had a go at a couple of caricature heads a couple years ago, and yes, it's getting the comfort shape without upsetting the required look. Have recently done / in process 4 caricature heeds ( Thanks to Lynn O.Doughty at Out West Woodcarving for his excellent series of free tutorials) and am looking at using them on a walking pole and making it one where I can interchange the heads.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Props to you Cobalt. LOL I don't think my wife would go for me handling another woman's head every time I was out for a walk!!

Great start by the way!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The head is also been made for use as a interchangable topper .It does allow you to carve more toppers and save on shanks .My grandchildren have 4 interchanglable toppers a griifin, a dragon , a fox and a duck..I think its because i did make one for there mum and dad. must get them sent of.

but all of the toppers could be made for interchangable as its a simple process once you get the fitment . but I only use half the fitment that way its cheaper and you can still put any topper you like on it..as long as you use a collar you would never be able to tell

I have made quite a few for the interchangabkle idea it works well.

this is another one for the interchanable theme a caridgan stick.Like all my toppers they have a 8mm threaded rod epoxed into them

After all it does save useing shanks fitting them when you sell them is a much better way otherwise you are always short of good shanks







The pattern







the pattern and blank . the hole is drilled into the blank for a hardwood dowel to strenghen it it will have a buffalo horn cap on the end.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You will have to take some photos of her profile then carve her face and put that onto a shank. that will impress her .



MJC4 said:


> Props to you Cobalt. LOL I don't think my wife would go for me handling another woman's head every time I was out for a walk!!
> 
> Great start by the way!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

checked out Lynn O.Doughty on line very good carver hopefully i can attain that level of quality someday. mayby i will get round to making some napolian /redcoat soldiers toppers for hiking poles now i have seen his work you cant fault his work


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I should have put this into a section in its own right but as i started i will carry on.

more done on the cardigan stick .I havnt actually made a walking stick , this is a 1st for me, but its for my sister in law , she will need a tempoary one after a minor operation she has to have on her foot. Soon

Its made from lime wood with a hardwood dowel run into the handle to strengthen the wood







Shaping the handlebefore fixing the buffalo horn







fixed the horn with epoxy resin before final shaping







top part of handle shaped , bottom of handle needs final shape then polish it.







The underpart of the handle just needs to be a fracton wider for a comfortable gript so will thin that part down slightly

Would have like a lathe turned ebony shank for it fitted with a boone and buffalo horn collar. i may get someone to turn a shank in a hardwood then stain it ebony and fit a stainless sleet ferule


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I really like your ladies head. Very well proportioned. Proper portioning is something I strugle with. Your cane handle is also well done and it would look good on a dark shaft.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I ts a pity redmier isnt local , would have asked him to turn one.

I rather fancy a ebony stick but the price of it is to much so will have to make do, hopefully from a friend if he will turn it for me may trade him some wood i picked up for a crook there is enough to take a slice of it for myself 1st. just need a chain saw to cut it down a tad


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

both the knob stick and the cardigan walking stick is nearly completed the cardigan stick needs a tad of polishing on the horn and the head needs attaching.

bit more to carve on the knob stick sliped with the chisel and damaged the eye so will have to see if it can be salvaged .looks a tad of balance with the eyes being reshaped?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the cardigan stick is nearly finished waiting for the shank to get here . been fitting a thick water buffalo horn collar onto the knpb stick took quite a bit of polishing back to get a good transition with the head. just need to carve the hair in which will make or break the design of it those sort of details make a good stick so will check out CV3 work on his wood spirit .trouble is the end grain of wood can be tricky to finish like that. then give some areas a polish sanding to get rid of those blemishes around the ears etc

I did get one ear wrong not to sure what to do with that?

I will just varnish the head may just slightly tint the lips and cheeks very very lightly to high light features


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

maged to get a bit of time in the workshop trying to finish the head


----------

